# Brad Imes Wins w/GOGOPLATA....AGAIN



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Holy crap, thats all I can say.

Apparently Brad got dropped with a punch, but as Bo Cantrell came in he sunk in a Gogo. *Thats now 2 fights in a row that he has won with a Gogoplata...*


Unbelievable.

Keeper's of the Cage Link:
KOTC Arch Rivals results 10/27/07 - Keepers of The Cage

Fight Finder: Show's his 1st Gogo win:
Fight Finder - Brad Imes's Mixed Martial Arts Statistics


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Maybe that can be his thing, like Dong sik Yoon keeps finishing people with those badass armbars.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow man, that's crazy


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

That is intense. Correct me if im wrong, but he is the only fighter to have won by gogo multiple times right?!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Shinya who?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

e-thug said:


> That is intense. Correct me if im wrong, but he is the only fighter to have won by gogo multiple times right?!


Yea Man techinically he is the only guy to do it in MMA except Shinya Aoki. Since Nick's doesn't count on his record.

There has to be something going on here.

Brad Imes is the next Rickson Gracie you heard it here first.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

e-thug said:


> That is intense. Correct me if im wrong, but he is the only fighter to have won by gogo multiple times right?!


Indeed. Him and Shinya Aoki are the only one's to pull of a gogo in an MMA event...since Diaz's no longer counts.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

According to FightSport, apparantly Nino Schembri has done it also, but it might have been in JJ comps


PS: I really, really cant believe this guy is pulling them off like nothing.

EDIT: yeah since it wasnt MMA, it doesnt matter


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Damone said:


> Brad Imes is the greatest fighter ever, and anyone who thinks differently is a moron.


Forget Fedor vs Randy I want Imes vs Giant Silva

The ground battle would be epic.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Giant Silva by Kimura........man I REALLY want to hear those words again. That shit was ridiculous.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow. Brad Imes. Gogoplata. Twice. Wow. WTF.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Can't.... stop...laughing!! :laugh:


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

2 Gogoplata's?! WTF...:confused02:


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow..... I did not think I would ever see a thread title of this nature way to go Brad. The first time I read he pulled off a Gogo I was like cool but twice I give the man mad props


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Atleast it shows he is improving and taking MMA seriously. I thought he would just be a big joke the first time I saw him in TUF, but it looks like he is really trying. Thumbs up to Brad


----------



## POUNANI (Sep 17, 2007)

gogoooo

id still say diazs gogo counts.


----------



## Darksaint420 (Apr 23, 2007)

Holy Shit!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Brad Imes is gogoplatin' like Dong is pulling off armbars. Seriously though, two in a row!? Imes guard > rubber guard. Get him back in the ufc.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> Brad Imes is gogoplatin' like Dong is pulling off armbars. Seriously though, two in a row!? Imes guard > rubber guard. Get him back in the ufc.


Dong is to Armbar as Imes is to gogoplata 

But seriously wtf. If he keeps this up and gets a third wow, he needs to come back into the ufc and gogo everyone up


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Darksaint420 said:


> Holy Shit!


Holy Shit!


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Is this the 4th one in MMA?

As soon as i get the Gogoplata as one of my signature moves Brad Imes goes and does this wtf?


----------



## scepticILL (Mar 29, 2007)

kds13 said:



> Indeed. Him and Shinya Aoki are the only one's to pull of a gogo in an MMA event...since Diaz's no longer counts.


Is that a Big Pun shirt Kang is wearing? What a cool dude.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm telling you. It's only a matter of time until someone does a flying gogo.


----------



## valheruking (May 13, 2007)

Pretty Crazy


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Has anyone ever won by Gogo twice? Twice in a row? This shit is ridiculous.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Has anyone ever won by Gogo twice? Twice in a row? This shit is ridiculous.


Theres only been four gogoplatas, 1 by diaz, 1 by aoki? and 2 by imes.


----------



## Foon (Jan 6, 2007)

GMW said:


> Theres only been four gogoplatas, 1 by diaz, 1 by aoki? and 2 by imes.


And what do you base this on? Out of every MMA event and org in the world there has only been 4? I doubt that.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Foon out of every MMA fight that has been counted on fighters records only 3 Gogoplata's have been performed. One by Aoki, and Two now by Imes. The other one that was done but it isn't on the fighters record due to it being a no contest is Nick Diaz tapped Gomi with a Gogo last year.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow, just wow. 

Brad Imes is a JJ god.

No seriously, this is hilarous. The UFC should re-sign him now, just for the freak show fun.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

Wow... Brad Imes with a _go to_ move in the gogoplata. That is just crazy considering how new to the game he is, and how freakin' big he is. I can understand lower weight fighters *attempting* it, but a full-blown heavyweight winning twice with it?

Who would've thought it possible?


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Onganju said:


> Wow... Brad Imes with a _go to_ move in the gogoplata. That is just crazy considering how new to the game he is, and how freakin' big he is. I can understand lower weight fighters *attempting* it, but a full-blown heavyweight winning twice with it?
> 
> Who would've thought it possible?


Thats what struck me at first, and imes isn't just a heavyweight, hes 6'7, thats damn big, even by heavyweight standards.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Brad Imes is a 6'7 Shinya Aoki. Only twice as good.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Foon said:


> And what do you base this on? Out of every MMA event and org in the world there has only been 4? I doubt that.


He's right...in MMA only 4 Gogo's have been pulled off, and now only 3 count cause Diaz can't lay off the reefer. But in JJ comp's, I'm sure the # is much higher.


----------



## SHIN2DADOME (Nov 20, 2006)

There may be more but my count is 6. Imes twice, Diaz, Shinya Aoki on hansen and if you watch his highlight vid on youtube he gets anohter one from mount. Then theres this one also.YouTube - Gogoplata in MMA


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

SHIN2DADOME said:


> There may be more but my count is 6. Imes twice, Diaz, Shinya Aoki on hansen and if you watch his highlight vid on dailymotion he gets anohter one from mount. Then theres this one also.YouTube - Gogoplata in MMA


How do you get it from mount?
And, what organization is that?


----------



## SHIN2DADOME (Nov 20, 2006)

His Gogoplata from mount is in this vid.
YouTube - shinya aoki


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

SHIN2DADOME said:


> His Gogoplata from mount is in this vid.
> YouTube - shinya aoki


What time was it at? The only thing that looked like a gogaplata was a really bad angle so I'm not sure if it was it.


----------



## SHIN2DADOME (Nov 20, 2006)

GMW said:


> What time was it at? The only thing that looked like a gogaplata was a really bad angle so I'm not sure if it was it.


Its around 2:20 on the guy in the rash guard.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

SHIN2DADOME said:


> Its around 2:20 on the guy in the rash guard.


hm, that does look like a gogoplata for that angle.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

kamikaze145 said:


> Holy Shit!


Holy Shit!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I gotta turn the computer off and go get a life, the apocalypse is definatly upon us.


----------



## IhitU.uHITfloor (Sep 17, 2007)

Well here is the thing, nobody really knows how to use a gogo so how would you know how to prevent it from happening. If you dont train for it you would never know.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Brad, I think it's time to rock the banana pants. You have earned the right, my friend.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

You just dont expect one of those come form Imes... and then BLAM! Shit happens.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

lol. Brad "Gogo" Imes.


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Forget Fedor vs Randy I want Imes vs Giant Silva
> 
> The ground battle would be epic.


I would take Brad Imes via omaplata. You know.. he could just progress to different 'platas, if you will, until he has hit them all multiple times. But seriously he would probably comically finish it with a gogoplata again.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

LivingDedMan said:


> lol. Brad "Gogo" Imes.


lmfao +rep

He should so use that. :thumb02:


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

imes verse lesnar, imes wqins by gogo 3 in a row


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

He doesn't seem to slap it on very well. It looks like a really big unflexable guy going for a move you need to be flexible to pull off. It looks to me like you could just pull out of it. It's not like he has the shoulder locked up at all.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Man, Brad Imes is totally invited to all my parties


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

wow..

his record says:

2 Triangle 
2 Rearnaked 
2 Gogoplata 

few fighters can achieve this..

:confused02: Wonder if Lesnar's F5 work in a MMA fight?


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

capt_america said:


> wow..
> 
> his record says:
> 
> ...


Pffft Imes smims, Take a look at Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson's record.

Win, Rd 2(2:12) via 3 second pin
Win, Rd 1(1:14) via KO(The Peoples Elbow)
Win, Rd 1(0:14) via KO(The Rock Bottom)


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

Judoka said:


> Pffft Imes smims, Take a look at Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson's record.
> 
> Win, Rd 2(2:12) via 3 second pin
> Win, Rd 1(1:14) via KO(The Peoples Elbow)
> Win, Rd 1(0:14) via KO(The Rock Bottom)


LMFAO :happy04: :thumb01:


----------

